# Stumbled across this..



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 27, 2018)

stumbled across this on youtube had never seen it before i imagine there are a few on here who have watched it, Rob certainly has a pair when it comes to crocs....


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 27, 2018)

Impressive. But I think he may have something wrong with him, lol 
I be dammed if I’d do half that stuff, I fancy living a few more years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 28, 2018)

I think he’s crazy!

But not in a bad way


----------



## Mick666 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm going to take my son to his croc / reptile farm. it's only about half an hour away. hopefully he still has that big reticulated python


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 1, 2018)

Never a boring day at the office for that bloke.


----------



## snaketay (Mar 1, 2018)

Where did he get all those guts?? He reminds me of the Steve guy.


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 2, 2018)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> stumbled across this on youtube had never seen it before i imagine there are a few on here who have watched it, Rob certainly has a pair when it comes to crocs....



Was a little cringe-worthy but I still enjoyed it... however I can't seem to find part 2 or 3 anywhere on the net!


----------



## danyjv (Mar 2, 2018)

He has big balls , good vid to watch thanks for posting [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 2, 2018)

danyjv said:


> He has big balls , good vid to watch thanks for posting [emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want balls... This is balls....


----------



## danyjv (Mar 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> You want balls... This is balls....




Worst nightmare . Think I’d rather the croc on land then that in the cage to be honest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 2, 2018)

Rob is awesome. The years this man has spent studying the animals he works with is inspiring. There is a guy I have the upmost respect for.


----------



## Foozil (Mar 2, 2018)

And on top of all that, his dad had a snake named after him  
(Morelia bredli)


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 2, 2018)

I definitely think there may be a brown streak or two in your wet suit, lolllllll 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

